# uh does this thing work



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

does this thing http://www.bigalsonline.com/cgi-bin/view.cgi work as good as the other ways of doing co2


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

i can't get the link to work


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

oh ya.. forgot this site is screwy like that..

its the CARBO-PLUS CO2 SYSTEM

THE MOST TECHNOLOGICALLY ADVANCED WAY TO ADD CARBON DIOXIDE TO YOUR AQUARIUM FOR LUSH PLANT GROWTH. THE CARBO-PLUS DOES NOT USE BOTTLED GAS OR REACTION CHAMBERS TO ADD CO2 TO YOUR TANK. JUST ATTACH THE STAINLESS STEEL UNIT CONTAINING THE CARBON BAR INTO YOUR AQUARIUM, PLUG IN THE CONTROL BOX AND TURN THE CARBON-PLUS ON! REPLACE THE CARBON BLOCK WHEN CARBO-PLUS TELLS YOU AND ENJOY THE BENEFITS OF CO2 WITHOUT HAVING TO REFILL PRESSURIZED BOTTLES. ONE YEAR MANUFACTURER GUARANTEE.

thats wut it says on big als site


----------

